# Baby Betta fry



## Strickland

here is a few baby Betta pictures I took for egg to hatching, hope you like them


----------



## Strickland

From egg to hatching


----------



## Strickland




----------



## puppyrjjkm

Wow you are a great photographer! And can't wait to see the babies all grown up!


----------



## MrVampire181

Wow! Great pics!


----------



## bettanova2

Nice photography! ^_^


----------



## copperarabian

Those look awesome  

What macro lens are you using and can I use it with Nikon?


----------



## lvandert

how long did yours take to hatch?


----------



## PaintingPintos

BEAUTIFUL! I can't wait to see the "finished product" aka the full-grown fish.


----------



## Mandy Pandy

Those are some wow awesome gorgeous pictures!


----------



## mablisboa

WOW!!!! I'm speechless with those pics!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

awesome shots


----------



## Boikazi4o9

Wow those photos look awesome! And congrats on the fry!


----------



## Jessicatm137

Wow! Cute fry and great pics!


----------



## Strickland

Thank you I will keep everyone updated on my babies, fingers crossed they make it . my first try did not work out this time I used Natural spring water instead of my well water. I think something in my water killed them, my new fry are 1 week old today.


----------



## Strickland

here is one of my guys beautiful bubble nest


----------



## Strickland

these are the 2 I just got my current spawning from


----------



## Jessicatm137

Strickland said:


> these are the 2 I just got my current spawning from


Beautiful!


----------



## Pewmew

OMG, those fry pictures are FREAKIN AMAZING!!! :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## duluoz

Very cool. Thanks for putting 'em up!


----------



## Strickland

your welcome


----------



## Strickland

New picture from tonight


----------



## Strickland

belly full of brine shrimp


----------



## Pewmew

duluoz said:


> Very cool. Thanks for putting 'em up!


+1 to this, I'm so glad we get to see them develop so clearly! It was so hard for me to find these photos of fries when they are young when I was starting my spawn.  I'll be following this closely


----------



## Strickland




----------



## TakoLuLu

Wonderful closeups, cannot wait to follow their development!


----------



## miish

Wow great pictures! Can't wait to see them grow!
May I ask what camera you use?


----------



## Thomasdog

Soooo pretty!!! What kind? I can't wait to see them as adults. Keep posting pics!!


----------



## sparkyjoe

Stunning.


----------



## Strickland

They are Half moons, and I use a Olympus DSLR camera with close up rings.
these is a picture of mom (orange and blue and dad Platium yellow HMs)


----------



## Shadyr

Amazing pictures! I hope your fry continue to do well!


----------



## Strickland

thanks will take more pictures soon


----------



## Strickland




----------



## Strickland




----------



## AquaNinJa

Wow you are seriously an AMAZING photographer! Those pictures are amazing no kidding. Facinating <3


----------



## Strickland

thank you very much


----------



## TakoLuLu

I love that picture with the thermometer. My husband couldn't really wrap his head around how small these little guys were until I showed him that photo!


----------



## dramaqueen

Awesome pics!


----------



## Strickland

in this picture you can see the micro worms on the bottom of the tank


----------



## Strickland

they have made it to 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## Strickland




----------



## dramaqueen

Aw, how cute!!


----------



## miish

aww it looks so chubby and cute!


----------



## Shadyr

Ooh, you can see the fins starting to come in! Amazing picture, again!


----------



## Kerrilea

Oh no, last page!? 
Your photography is stunning, thank you for sharing this all with us!
I'm excited to see further progress ♥♥

Are these little guys going to be up for sale, or will you be housing them?


----------



## Strickland

Yes they will be for sale I have one group from a Double tail male and a Half moon female and the second group is from a Platinum yellow HM male and my imported blue and orange HM female


----------



## puppyrjjkm

They are beautiful! At what age will you begin selling them?


----------



## BethsBettas

Stunning photos, and fish! I look forward to watching them grow.


----------



## Strickland

around 10 to 12 weeks old they will be ready to sell


----------



## Strickland

2 1/2 weeks old group2


----------



## Strickland

3 week old from group 1


----------



## RayneForhest

Wow!!! Love this  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TakoLuLu

Haha, they're so chubby looking right now!


----------



## BeckyFish97

awwww they cute


----------



## Strickland

3 1/2 week old


----------



## Strickland

3 weeks old


----------



## jaela

These photos are so fascinating, thank you for sharing! And I hope your little guys continue to do well. =']


----------



## Strickland

thank you


----------



## Enkil

I love your pictures! The babies are adorable.


----------



## sparkyjoe

Oh my, so cute!


----------



## miish

I can't get enough of these pictures, they're so good and the fry are so cute!!


----------



## Strickland

3 weeks 2days old


----------



## Strickland

dinner time, if you look close you can see the BBS in this ones little mouth


----------



## Strickland

if anyone is wondering what the yellow tint to the water is I use Indian Almond leaves in my spawnig and fry tanks,


----------



## Strickland




----------



## Strickland




----------



## Strickland




----------



## Strickland

one from group 1 at 4 1/2 weeks old!!!!


----------



## hodgepodgen

Wow, this is awesome. Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## TakoLuLu

Strickland said:


>


Best picture so far. Love that grumpy little face!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Oh wow. These are gorgeous! I'm certainly going to keep my eye on this thread.


----------



## Shiverdam

Love seeing these little babies!


----------



## betta lover1507

there so adorable :3 i just love watching fry gain color and all


----------



## Strickland




----------



## Goldie2nd

awesome I loved these little guys.


----------



## Strickland

5 weeks old today!!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

I am unashamed to admit that I squealing like a fan girl. Baby bettas are just adorable. See what all these bettas are doing to me?


----------



## Shiverdam

Aww, so teeny! I can't wait until they start getting their colors!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Any new updates?


----------



## betta lover1507

i just LOVE baby betta's X3 i bought one, and then i lost sparta today 
my new one is bigger than he was and has red fins and a blue/green body 
adorable betta's though ;p


----------



## Strickland

I will take some picture tomorrow the one group is 6 1/2 weeks old and the other group is 6 weekas old today


----------



## betta lover1507

congrats  can't wait for more pics


----------



## Strickland

dinner time , they are now 6 weeks old!!!!


----------



## Strickland

group 1 is 6 1/2 weeks old


----------



## Strickland




----------



## Shadyr

You seem to have quite the talent for both baby bettas and photography! They are coming along marvellously!


----------



## betta lover1507

Strickland said:


>


love that baby betta on top :shock: and congrats on the 6 week mark


----------



## Strickland

thank you


----------



## Twilight Storm

*Wow*

I just found this thread... WOW, just WOW on so many levels.

I looked up prices on cameras using the keywords you put in, there are a lot of different models. 

Would you be willing to share a link to the model camera you have? 

You managed to capture so many good moments watching your fry. The camera I can borrow to take pictures doesn't have a very capable zoom function and takes the picture pretty slowly. (I know squat about cameras and camera lingo.) 

Your fry are amazing looking too, thank you so much for sharing such clear pictures of them as they grow up.


----------



## dramaqueen

Cute babies!


----------



## teeneythebetta

OMG These pictures are STUNNING!! :shock:

WOW!! I never realized how tiny they were, it is so unbelievable! It must be amazing to watch the process in front of your own eyes!

I will defenitely be keeping an eye on this thread, please keep us updated with more awesome pics! ;-)


----------



## betta lover1507

Strickland said:


> _______________________________________________vvvvvvvvv


i love that one!!


----------



## Junglist

They look amazing Strickland, KUDOS!


----------



## Strickland

they are 7 weeks old now and I just started Jarring them they are going to be so pretty


----------



## teeneythebetta

Strickland said:


> they are 7 weeks old now and I just started Jarring them they are going to be so pretty


Isn't it kinda sad to see them go?


----------



## xShainax

I remember raising Platy fry who tragically died though and when the started to gain color I was excited


----------



## tpocicat

I just discovered this thread. Those pictures are incredible! I sure wish I could afford a real camera.


----------



## Strickland

Thanks everyone they are now getting color to them, will take pictures of the ones I have not jarred yet.


----------



## Sincerely

I love these pictures! I wish I had a camera that could take pictures like these (I've been browsing the web for a new camera ;-).) 

I will be stalking this thread!

Lovely spawns~
-Sincerely


----------



## dman

Beautiful Pictures!!!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Amazing pictures!!! You should enter the picture of the fry's face upclose in the photo of the month contest!!


----------



## RayneForhest

Sincerely said:


> I love these pictures! I wish I had a camera that could take pictures like these (I've been browsing the web for a new camera ;-).)
> 
> I will be stalking this thread!
> 
> Lovely spawns~
> -Sincerely


Try http://www.steves-digicams.com/ You can compare all kinds of cameras and get reviews and such. They also have a forum with lots of ppl who are eager to help you find the right camera and lenses according to your needs and budget.


----------



## Strickland

I have a Olympus DSLR camera


----------



## Keroro

That is absolutely beautiful, I've never seen such great pictures of fry! You really should be proud!


----------



## Strickland

Thank you very much


----------



## Strickland




----------



## Strickland




----------



## Strickland

one from group 1


----------



## Strickland




----------



## Junglist

Gorgeous! Just starting jarring too, the best part of it all trying to catch them while the others are in the way hehe


----------



## dman

how many survived this spawn?


----------



## puppyrjjkm

They are coming along so great! Are you still planning to sell a few around 10 weeks?


----------



## Keroro

Anyone else feeling WAY too excited to see how that color combination between the parents adds up in the fry?!?!?


----------



## Strickland

yes I will be selling some of them there are 46 that made it


----------



## Strickland

I have jarred 31 so far but I ran out of jars LOL


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Oh no! Haha


----------



## Strickland

The colors are comming in I have blue and orange, a pretty greenish color and steel blue color


----------



## clurwitch

Stunning photos. The thermometer is such a great reference for their size. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Strickland




----------



## Strickland




----------



## puppyrjjkm

They look so good! The second blue is so pretty!


----------



## Junglist

Coming together pretty good, Good Job!


----------



## Anitax3x

WOW this is an AMAZING thread! your camera is AWESOME and WOWOWOWOWOWOW what happy healthy looking babies!! I can't wait to see what comes of them!


----------



## Strickland

Thanks most are a blue to blue green and the others are blue and orange and green and orange/red


----------



## Strickland




----------



## Strickland

babies are getting so pretty!!!!! 9 weeks old now!


----------



## Anitax3x

that second boy is GORG!


----------



## dramaqueen

They're all beautiful but that second one is awesome!


----------



## Strickland

thank you


----------



## puppyrjjkm

WOW! Coming along so great!


----------



## tpocicat

I love watching fry grow up. Yours are doing wonderfully.


----------

